# decisions are tough, Tele build content



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

So… I’ve decided to try and piece together a Telecaster but I’m having a hard time with decisions and instead of doing some research and narrowing things down I’m procrastinating by surfing the Forum instead. 

I got word this morning that the neck I sent down to MJT Aged Guitars arrived and he’s ready to proceed but I haven’t made my mind up on abody. I knew from the beginning that I was looking for some aging, not a lot but noticeably used, after that it’s been a disaster like a type of paranoia has set in that haunts me about making the wrong decision. I thought it might be neat to ask for a color that isn’t common from Fender, like a gold or copper (at least a haven't seen any), but I feel like tradition is pulling me back in. Another thing for me has been the binding issue, at first I didn’t want any but now I’m convinced that it’s the only way to go, double binding. I’ve narrowed things down to lightly aged double bound Swamp Ash and the color choices are 3 Tone Sunburst, Lake Placid Blue and Blond in which case the binding would be out. The neck I supplied is a used maple Fender RI that he is going to scuff up and dull a bit. If you feel like chiming in, please do. The pictures might not be reflective of the amount of aging I want but the idea is to show colors.

Vadim


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I was never a fan of 3 tone sunbursts from Fender. 2 tone looks much nicer on Teles in my opinion.

I'd opt for the 2nd one if you're wanting to be different. I have soft spot for blue guitars, though i dont own any.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm a big Police fan, so the burst with the binding has a place in my heart.

I do agree with blam though, I have an MIJ Tele with a two tone burst.
Much more subtle and a bit different than your run of the mill Tele.

I do like the option in blue also, that's not as common of a look.

One option you could do with the blonde is double binding in black with a black guard.
You seem to favor the white guard though, so that may not be an option for you.

If you haven't decided on pickups yet, consider Fralin Blues Specials.
I have them loaded into a Tele and they are really great singles.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I have the same fralins in my tele. great pups.


two tone burst on an ash body.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Of the 3 choices my vote goes to Blonde with RW (Steve Cropper, pre-Lester Mike Bloomfield). As far as sunburst goes, I actually prefer 3-tone, just as long as there's not too much red. But if you want to be really different do Pelham Blue vs. LPB. I'm not a Gretsch guy, but I love the Gretsch orange that G&L uses.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree with pehlem blue.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I found this tele in a pawn shop. I bought it for the body,I liked the natural tones. cheers, d 
I prefer the burst out of your selections.Nice.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

As far as pickups go, check out the NoCaster/Twisted Tele set, I was very impressed a CS Tele loaded w/ those. Some friends swear by Don Mare & I don't think you can go wrong w/ Fralins or Lollars either.

But at the end of the day if I was going to spend "boutique money" I'd be inclined to keep it Canadian & get Jon Moore to wind me a custom set.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

My 2 cents is put binding on the front and belly cut on the back, i would not own a tele without it..


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

wowzers...the Lake P. blue w/ binding is killer. SERIOUSLY NICE.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I ended up choosing the Blue, lightly aged but with an all maple Fender neck I supplied. The order was placed on August 9th and I was told it would be 6 to 8 weeks, that should teach some patience. I've got hardware lined up but the pickups are up in the air. I've spoken to Jon Moore and he's suggested something I'd consider and I've always wanted to try some Don Mare since a friend mentioned building a guitar using them, pretty much anything I think would do, Fralin, Lollar or Budz, etc, heck I use a set of stock Noiseless ones from Fender that I dig. I've been playing Tele's for close to 15 years and loved the tone even with a set of regular stock Am. Std. so I think any one of these will sound good but I know I'll swap just to try things out depending what pops up on the used market for the right price. 

to Rick; I did get the belly cut. I considered not doing it to get a double binding but compared my current Am. Dlx. with a belly cut to a regular uncut one which I had to go down to L&M to try since I haven't owned one for 5 years and I really noticed it dig into my ribs when I sat. 

to Roryfan; I currently have an Am. Dlx. from 2002 that Fender did in a Candy tangerine that looks a lot like Gretsch orange, I love it!

Thanks for the input and suggestions everyone, I'll post results and pictures when I get it.
Vadim


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

If Jon is suggesting something listen....... I built two, one for a friend. He ordered Lollars, I ordered Moores.. tone for tone the same..... Canjun too....


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

shoretyus said:


> If Jon is suggesting something listen....... I built two, one for a friend. He ordered Lollars, I ordered Moores.. tone for tone the same..... Canjun too....


I'm sorry but you'll have to please explain. 

Moores and Lollars that you and your friend ordered were similar, tone for tone? Can you elaborate? Did Jon's stuff come out a clear winner in another way? 

Canjun too? I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Blue of any sort with double binding looks awesome.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> Blue of any sort with double binding looks awesome.


Agreed, I had to go with just a single binding on the front to allow for a belly cut on the back but would have loved it double bound.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Blue body with binding but with a maple neck.

Very slick.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

So I was thinking further about pickups and got to wondering, if I was to have the neck position routed for a full size humbucker I should be able to put anything in like a single coil, mini or full bucker as long as the pickguard supporting the different pickups is switched out as well, correct?


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Correct...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

So I'm seeing some benefit to doing this but how about a downside, anything?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vadsy said:


> So I'm seeing some benefit to doing this but how about a downside, anything?


I don't know this for a fact, but I have been told that it CAN be difficult to match a Tele bridge pickup to a full sized humbucker in the neck and that a mini humbucker MIGHT be a better choice. 

I will be interested to read the comments from others regarding this. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I'm sorry but you'll have to please explain.
> 
> Moores and Lollars that you and your friend ordered were similar, tone for tone? Can you elaborate? Did Jon's stuff come out a clear winner in another way?
> 
> Canjun too? I'm not sure what you mean.


They sounded the same yes..... with the Moore's coming up less $$$ 
Jon has wound other pu's for me and he clearly has a handle on what people want. 

He matched a mini bucker with a Tele bridge pickup that is also a great match. Not even talking about how clear his humbuckers are


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well I'm glad to hear Jon comes so highly recommended! I actually got the idea to built this parts Tele after seeing something with a mini bucker for sale up on TGP but it wasn't gonna work out with shipping and customs. I'll see if I still have a picture somewhere, I'll post it. Anyway's, I decided to build but was going to go the traditional single coils route and realized that's all I've had in the past. I always wanted something like a '72 Custom or a '52 Hotrod, almost bought one a few years ago but settled on the one below and I absolutely love it but of course collecting stuff is a disease I have, like many of us. I think I'm going to go with a mini bucker in the neck, Jon suggested the Nashville set, which sounds right up my alley and if I choose to I'll always have the option to swap back to a single coil as long as the pickguard allows for it. For fun here are some pictures of my current player, pictures are courtesy of Swervin55.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have some pickups from Jon (Tex special/'69 style pair) for my tele, going in this week and getting gigged on Friday.

I will be selling the S-1 pickup system out of my USA deluxe if you're interested.

For my own teles, the tummy cut is pretty much a must. I love my deluxe!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> I have some pickups from Jon (Tex special/'69 style pair) for my tele, going in this week and getting gigged on Friday.
> 
> I will be selling the S-1 pickup system out of my USA deluxe if you're interested.
> 
> For my own teles, the tummy cut is pretty much a must. I love my deluxe!


I'm good on the S-1, I've tried it in the past but let me know how the Tex Special/69 sound!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I'm good on the S-1, I've tried it in the past but let me know how the Tex Special/69 sound!


Will do! They'll be in when my 4-way arrives. I don't think the S-1's sound bad, but for my *only* tele I want something a little different. Playing the texas special in my friend's warmoth build was just fantastic.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> Will do! They'll be in when my 4-way arrives. I don't think the S-1's sound bad, but for my *only* tele I want something a little different. Playing the texas special in my friend's warmoth build was just fantastic.


I wasn't implying that anything was wrong with S-1's I'm just after something different, thank you for the offer.

Vadim


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No worries 

I look forward to your NGD thread!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> No worries
> 
> I look forward to your NGD thread!


I'm looking forward to it as well, as if that needs to be said, but it might be a while. I'll keep things updated or at least I'll keep asking questions and that'll be an idea on where things might be at.

Vadim


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Waiting is the worst - I think most of us here have experienced it at some point or another.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Budda said:


> Waiting is the worst - I think most of us here have experienced it at some point or another.


But so worth it... guitar building is a lesson in patience ...hurry up and wait ...


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Vadim:

You know I like teles. Well a while back I was gassing for an Esquire and ended up putting this together...


















I won't bore you with the details but suffice to say it's traditional Esquire wiring (250k pots/Sprague orange drop .047 caps). I'm on my third pickup after trying a SD hotrails and a Don Mare "Donocaster". The hotrails were way too gainy (read muddy) and the Don Mare was too nasaly (if that's a word). I ended up with a good old Fender Samarium Cobalt. Unfortunately it still doesn't sound as good as my Am Dlx so I've conceded to trying a P90 in the neck with a 4 way switch so I've ordered a Michael Reilander. It'll be a few weeks before I have all of the parts assembled but I'll let you know when it's together with a sound report. In the meantime, I've got several pickups laying around for you to try if you're interested.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

am i understanding correctly that you've un-esquired that tele, Marv?

the neck on that one is a beauty and has a great feel to it.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

That is correct. I regress...

Edit: Well not yet but that's the way it's headed.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Swervin55 said:


> In the meantime, I've got several pickups laying around for you to try if you're interested.


Heck yea! Thank you for the offer.

Vadim


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

V/nice tele Jordan. Are these Custom Shop? Pickups?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Gotta love children and the help they give us with our gear, I say that as a quiet rage builds with a whisper turning to muttering under my nose typing this loaded with sarcasm comment. I still love them very much and besides as they grow up they'll f^#k up way more of my s*!t. I remember the days where amps and guitars were left all over the basement that I had all to myself and when I was building a new pedalboard I could leave it for days in the middle of the floor without any worry but now it'll be many years before I can do that again, currently having a 5 and 3 year old running around. If I'm lucky they let themselves into the guest bedroom, which I've been relegated to, and turn some knobs or flip a switch on whatever doesn't have a cover. I have to put everything away in a case, pedalboards and guitars, unplug and cover any amps that have covers and hope for the best as I doubt the nannies/babysitters abilities for when I'm not home. All this being said I've been fairly lucky in terms of gear, no real damage but the house, cars and dog have suffered, that's another story and one I was well aware of when the wife and I decided to have kids. Gotta love em!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I used to have the band practice in my basement until the kids started to walk. I got freaked out that I had all this gear that wasn't mine in and around my place that could potentially be damaged and I would have to pay to fix or replace it. I remember having a buddies drums and seeing my boy bang away on them as soon as he could lift the sticks but that is sadly no more, for now. We have a piano we keep tuned which we encourage them to play and as soon as attention spans improve the lessons will start but for now a few keys are pushed or mashed and they sometimes strum the guitar while I chord. On the other hand they know pedals, guitars and amps fairly well, when we're out they point and tell me what they see in shop windows or live events, a few months ago my 4 year old boy ran to the door when I got home to tell me my "tubes" arrived in the mail, I was jacked and proud he new what things were.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm told the build is going well but I don't have any pictures to share, sorry, I'll ask. I have hardware and a pickguard lined up, some pots and a 4 way switch, I'm thinking that I'll go with a set of JS Moore pickups but I don't know what to do for the capacitor. Is this a really important part that I need to research and spend a ton of money on because IT IS going to make all the difference in the world when it comes to my tone or should I just get whatever? I've looked into this a bit and some folks get a bit crazy so I thought I'd ask the grounded crew over here. Also, why a treble bleed cap, or why not?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

IMHO you don't need to spend a ton on capacitors. A cheap treble bleed would be fine and an orange drop for tone. 

Having said that, I throw paper in oil caps in all my gibsons. I can honestly say I don't hear a difference.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well I've been looking into this whole capacitor debate and it's fairly lengthy and a bit crazy so since I have to order for the Tele and another project I'll just get a few different values to try in the 716P series polypropylene film. Does anybody have any ideas on what to order, values or type, if I was to try out a treble bleed setup? Lots of info out on the net but I was hoping for a one or two word answer from someone who's done it or experienced it on this Forum. Also the builder sent me a quick picture, below, that just got me jacked and left me wanting more.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

gorgeous color.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I do like it but kinda hope it gets a bit lighter like the picture in the first post. It could be lighting or shadow or the aging hasn't happened yet, we'll see. A little fading is in order but if it shows up looking like this I most certainly won't complain.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I got a few progress pictures yesterday. So busy with work I didn't have a chance to post earlier. I got asked if I like the aging the way it is or would I like more added. I'm thinking maybe just a teeny tiny bit on the front, top rear, where the forearm rests/sits. It's a common place to see stripped on aged guitars but I'm wondering if maybe it's overdone or would take away from it, thank you trigger happy belt sanding folk. Still what are some thoughts out there? I'm told if it's good the way it is it'll be off to the light checking and vintage gloss phases. He's also got my neck that will get some age attention soon after. Otherwise, hardware on the way, electronics on the way, Jon is winding pickups, might have this thing together by Christmas. Jacked!
Vadim


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I think it looks good the way it is. Sometimes a relic job can be over the top and look really fake. Right now it looks natural. I like it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree with Intrepid, relic the rest on your own. 8)

Looking good though!


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Looking great! In reading your thread I now wan a tele. Thanks a lot

Matt


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Intrepid said:


> I think it looks good the way it is. Sometimes a relic job can be over the top and look really fake. Right now it looks natural. I like it.





sulphur said:


> I agree with Intrepid, relic the rest on your own. 8)
> 
> Looking good though!


When I saw it my gut was telling me it looked good but of course I doubted and wanted to question things. I agree with the both of you, and my gut, leave it as is and send it on down to checking and finishing. I fear that this project could end up looking over the top and fake, as was mentioned, so stoping now would be a better option. I mean it is fake and some might call aging a new guitar over the top to start with but I think it looks fairly natural at this point. Thanks for the input.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Here are a few pictures with a bit more progress. They told me the body is lightly yellowed and checked with the neck also being sanded down a bit to dull it up. I was thinking it could use a touch more of all that but maybe I'm over thinking it and it'll look a bit closer to what I was hoping when the bridge and pickguard are placed over top. I'm definitely not digging the shininess to it right now so I hope it's the lighting or freshness of the finish. Let's see what the next phase of the project yields. Any suggestions?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm liking it so far Vadim.

It's looking like something that's been played for years already,
not something someone took a belt sander to.

During my build with Bill, every picture, the guitar seemed to look different.
Lighting makes a big difference, in person is where you'll really be able to tell.

It's your call, but I'd let it proceed.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yea, it's a bit tough to tell. I am concerned with the amount of shine but that could be the light or something completely different. I've asked for a few macro mode closeup shots just to get an idea of the yellowing and checking plus it might give some insight on the level of glare coming off on the recent shots. I was also hoping they could age the neck a bit more but I provided a neck with a poly finish and apparently it has limitations to what can be done so I'm toying with the idea of having the neck stripped and refinished in nitro like the body.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm playing catchup on this thread. I love the look of your Tele so far, but is it a "new" MJT body and a neck that you sent to him? Or a body from somewhere else? I have a Tele partscaster with an MJT body which is a beauty - kinda "beat to shit" looking but super lightweight and resonant.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The neck is a Japanese RI, the 52 to 55 or something like that, and I sent that to him to fit to a body and age accordingly with the rest of the project. The body is a Musikraft single piece of swamp ash if I remember correctly, he directed me to pick it out online and he took care of the rest. So, the neck is older and used but the body is new.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, this project came to a bit of a halt in the last couple of weeks. The neck I supplied is finished with poly and can't be aged to the degree I'd like which won't match the body well, in my mind anyways, but I think I'm back on track. 

After getting a quote to strip and refinish/age the neck I supplied, poly finished Fender MIJ '52 RI, I decided to just purchase a new neck to compliment the project and sell the original one. I went with a Musikraft, since that's what the body is and I had the opportunity to physically hold one and play it locally to see if I'd like it, thanks to Swervin55 for that, otherwise I don't think I could bring myself to buy without trying. I actually really liked the feel of the '07 American Deluxe Ash but nothing MK offers matches up exactly so I'm going with the LP59 which I liked quite a bit, it's close enough do the Dlx Ash and still different than my current setup so I'm trying something new in the long run. I was disappointed that as much as MK has I couldn't get it right on the specs, which took a couple of hours of measuring with callipers and playing around with incredible guitars, actually.... I'm not that disappointed now that I think about it. Anyways, this project was close to done and ready for shipping but now is being set back another 6 weeks, oh well, maybe in time for Christmas. I just bought a case and shipped it to the builder, JS Moore told me my pickups were done and ready to ship, the electronics are here/almost here so when the neck is done I'll have this puppy together in a night. 

Couple of questions to those who might know; How frowned upon is it to put a certain "F" logo on a generic neck/headstock? What might be some repercussions with displaying it online or selling, even with full disclosure? Is a quartersawn neck really better then a flatsawn one?

Here are a few new closeup pictures of the detail. I still can't see much checking but I recently saw a very small amount on a Custom Esquire and it looked great so I'm thinking it should be fine even if it is minor.


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

luv the blue w/ the binding..nice that the relicing isn't too harsh. Really cool stuff.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

A parts Tele is a parts Tele. Putting a Fender logo on the neck doesn't change anything, and pulling the neck will always clearly show it's not a Fender. Go for what you want, I say. Nice looking build.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, I agree with keto, it's your guitar, do what you like with it.

Full disclosure if you were to sell is wise, as you'd stated.

I believe that a quarter sawn neck is supposed to be more stable.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks and thanks. I do agree that it will always be a parts guitar nothing more, that is what I'm after in a way, but I think a part of me just wants that image or association with the original, the old relic looking Tele. If it doesn't change anything... good, no harm done and I've just put a sticker to fill a void both on the headstock and my shallow soul. 

sulphur; When Bill built your guitar did you guys discuss flat vs. quarter? I know it's meant to create stability and some guys have even claimed tone but I've read many cases for both sides. The guys doing my work told me not to bother, I originally selected quartersawn, they said it's not worth it and they've never had a problem with the necks warping. I think I have a day or two to change my mind, maybe I should chat with Bill.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I haven't updated this thread in a long time and Photobucket messed somehow, now all the previous pictures have disappeared, but here are new shots right off the hard drive. It's ready for shipping, just waiting on a USPS vs. FedEx quote. It took longer than I wanted but some things got added and the neck was completely redone after the first round. I really like the lightly aged and thin nitro look, hope it's everything I want it to be. I've had a set of custom wound J S Moore pickups sitting in a drawer at home for months and Swervin55 is going to put a nut in and do a set up. I even was able to land a case off TGP to help keep it safe for shipping purposes. I'm really looking forward to this thing arriving!!

Vadim

View attachment 2781

View attachment 2782

View attachment 2783

View attachment 2784


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

That blue looks great!


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

vadsy said:


> I haven't updated this thread in a long time and Photobucket messed somehow, now all the previous pictures have disappeared, but here are new shots right off the hard drive. It's ready for shipping, just waiting on a USPS vs. FedEx quote. It took longer than I wanted but some things got added and the neck was completely redone after the first round. I really like the lightly aged and thin nitro look, hope it's everything I want it to be. I've had a set of custom wound J S Moore pickups sitting in a drawer at home for months and Swervin55 is going to put a nut in and do a set up. I even was able to land a case off TGP to help keep it safe for shipping purposes. I'm really looking forward to this thing arriving!!
> 
> Vadim
> 
> ...



That's freakin' delicious! What's the fretboard radius on that neck?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you guys! 

I went with a compound radius, 7.25" to 9.5", I'm comfortable with both but bringing them together might be fun. I'm told most folks don't notice much difference between the two. My current is 9.5" but I tried a 7.25" just to be sure it worked.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Gorgeous blue !!!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

*NGD, in a way...*

Here's things all finished up. Swervin55 made the nut (bone in this case) and set it up nicely for 9.5's. JS Moore pickups I wired to a 4-way switch. Love the way it feels, plays and sounds. Some pictures.

View attachment 3230

View attachment 3231

View attachment 3232

View attachment 3233


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Nice job of aging on the pickguard and bridge.

Why you no reverse controls? Teles are so much more functional with the vol knob under the bridge pup


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats!

Love that colour, really nice.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

ditto on the colour...looks great with the white binding. And who doesn't love a tele to start with??


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2013)

aye! sweet indeed. how's the 4-way work?


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> aye! sweet indeed. how's the 4-way work?


Basically it adds a position for the bridge and neck to be run in series for a fatter tone with more output, a little humbuckerish sounding. So if we start with closest towards the headstock, position 1 is neck pickup only (standard Tele), 2 is bridge and neck in series (fatter and higher output), 3 is bridge and neck in parallel (standard Tele) and 4 is bridge only (standard Tele). Basically a 14 dollar mod that adds a great and completely different sound to the Telecaster, should be that way from factory in my opinion. I believe the S-1 switching Fender came up with on a few lines is the same thing though, so I guess it is from factory in those cases. Whatever way you do it it's a great addition.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2013)

thanks for explaining. I like that idea.


----------

